# CRY CRY CRY..................



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2013)

There has to be some logic here -but it always escapes me
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/11/06/obama-administration-to-destroy-6-ton-ivory-stockpile/

What a waste............


----------



## jmurray (Nov 6, 2013)

catering to yuppies., why doesnt every science teacher/ museum / university recieve one as a donation. 
our leaders came up with .... pulverize? would probably make nice inlay material though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Nov 6, 2013)

hmmmmmm damaging something that came off an animal as beautiful as that, pulverizing, and destroying it for a cause that will never be stopped??????????

I could think of a few things needing pulverizing aside from IVORY, but thats just me!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 6, 2013)

The solutions they come up with is always the most ******

Reactions: Like 1


----------

